# gif animé et/ou vidéo sur keynote



## ytomasz (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère poster dans la bonne rubrique.

J'ai réalisé, sous Excel 2011 (Mac) un ppt avec des liens "simples" et je souhaite y incorporer des gifs animés (ou des vidéos).

Tout fonctionne sans problème sur Power Point cependant lors du "portage" sur l'Ipad et de l'ouverture des fichiers avec Keynote mes gifs animés ne sont plus ... animés !
Même si j'essaye d'incorporer ces gifs directement sur l'iPad ça ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Savez vous comment je peux régler mon problème ?
Si les gifs ne peuvent être supportés quel format vidéo faut il alors utiliser pour que lors du passage de ppt 2011 à Keynote tout fonctionne ?

D'avance merci
Yo.


----------

